# Just back from the first expedition!



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We returned from the South of France via Dover after a truly rough crossing on Sunday evening following our first venture in our new Swift Kon-tiki 679 with a mixture of both wild camping, aires and campsites.

Prior to leaving we had only tried the m/h out for one day and 140 miles, so were going into the unknown as far as how well the van would run and things would work. In truth we were fully expecting to return with a minimum of the odd snagging list.

Result - the Kon-tiki (now nicknamed 'Erica') was fantastic! Everything worked as it should have, beat our expectations on many occassions and made the holiday terrific - we've both got withdrawal symptons already and can't wait to get away again.

The finish and comfort on the habitation is in our small opinion is excellent. We chose the van for the layout, style finish and practicality. The beds were extremely comfortable, lighting great for all areas and varied, quiet responsive heating (used while up near Avignon) and all equipment working well and more than met our needs. The garage is extremely well laid out and no problem loading and unloading, fixing and strapping the scooter (although the teletubbies on tour on the scooter is another story - with bruises to prove!!    )

In truth we know there have been several comments within the forums, we found the 160 multijet engine excellent, she pulled well, drove superbly and was a truly comfortable ride - this is our 2nd Ducato fiat chassis and we must say the new 160 multijet is great to drive. We had no Judder in reverse, even when reversing uphill at the Aire in Lugny, Burgundy, smooth gear change, good manoeuvrability for a large m/h whilst in town and a great ride whilst using the autoroutes.

So all in all - well done Swift! 2 new converts here - we love it. Now how soon can we get away again????

Steve & Ian


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Glad to hear you had a good trip and you are thrilled with "Erica" !
Hope you enjoy many more trips far and near,sounds like you have got the bug!
We are away nearly every weekend,could not imagine not being a "weekend gypsy! :lol: 
Seriously,I am really pleased your Kontiki is faultless and you had a great adventure!

Val


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maiden voyage*

Hi

Your maiden voyage with the Kon-tiki sounds like quite an adventure - nothing like in at the deep end!

I think it is the way to go - collect the van and then off.

I feel sure some pics of the scooter in use are needed.

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Great news*

Steve and Ian

Thats great news. Glad your maiden voyage was so successful. No doubt we will hear about other trips in the future.

Best wishes

Kath


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds great,looks great,and i know what you mean about withdrawal symptoms as well :!: :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

suffolkian said:


> So all in all - well done Swift! 2 new converts here - we love it. Now how soon can we get away again????
> Steve & Ian


That's just how it should be. Pay money. Enjoy.

Long may it continue.


----------

